# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kimi inxhinierike vs Fizioterapi

## toni 1

Pershendetje , jam nxenes qe sapo e kam perfunduar shkollen e mesme dhe kam shum nevoj per ndihmen e juaj ne perzgjedhjen e studimeve te metutjeshme jam ne dilem ne mes te Kimis inxhinierike dhe Fizioterapis jan dy lemi shum te ndryshme por kam njohuri te mira edhe ne matematik prandaj me duhet ndihma e juaj se cila prej ketyre ka ma shum perspektiv ? dhe informacione shtes nese keni , ju faleminderit shume.

----------


## xfiles

e para, se per fizioterapi nuk ke perskeptive ne shqiperi.

----------


## toni 1

Jam nga Kosova , edhe a ki ndonje informacion per Kimi inxhinierike ?

----------

